# Terminate my account



## DaPs

Could you terminate this account please.

Thanks.


----------



## lumix

Bye


----------



## Robbie

Don't go!


----------



## Uk_mb

Robbie said:


> Don't go!


Thats what he wants you to say :lol:

bit of male attention here and there never went a miss

why dont u just NOT click on www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## Redbeard85

Canny be that bad shirley??!


----------



## Fat

Thank god.


----------



## defdaz

Hasta la vista, baby!


----------



## vduboli

DaPs said:


> Could you terminate this account please.
> 
> Thanks.


Weird when people do this...why not just not log on!!


----------



## lxm

LOL

Lemme guess.... You dont agree with keto ?


----------



## lumix

lxm said:


> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess.... You dont agree with keto ?


lol!


----------



## broch316

bad day in the gym ?? :whistling:


----------



## lumix

vduboli said:


> Weird when people do this...why not just not log on!!


Because how can someone grab attention by doing that!!! :tongue:


----------



## Robbie

He want's it deleted so his old posts go too. Including the beautiful picture of him with a headband on! (see the computer thread)


----------



## jamiedilk

short fuse buddy u sure ur not on gear and craving carbs


----------



## Uk_mb




----------



## vduboli

Robbie said:


> He want's it deleted so his old posts go too. Including the beautiful picture of him with a headband on! (see the computer thread)


Link would be good! If he's leaving better make the most of it!


----------



## Fat

Robbie said:


> He want's it deleted so his old posts go too. Including the beautiful picture of him with a headband on! (see the computer thread)


Link thread?


----------



## vduboli

Haha three out of the four likes he has had since 2007 have been from this threads!


----------



## Robbie

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/26487-designer-gear-sale-100-genuine.html#

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/22468-couple-pictures-me.html


----------



## Uk_mb

i see your 'linked thread' and i raise you ......



:whistling:


----------



## Guest

haha loving the billy ray cyrus hair doo


----------



## evad

can we not just terminate him as well to get the best of both worlds?


----------



## Fat

Is this Daps?


----------



## jamiedilk

looks like part of the dog chapman family



monsterballs said:


> i see your 'linked thread' and i raise you ......
> 
> View attachment 71733
> View attachment 71732
> 
> 
> :whistling:


----------



## vduboli

Robbie said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/26487-designer-gear-sale-100-genuine.html#
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/22468-couple-pictures-me.html


Brilliant!


----------



## Uk_mb

4 likes... in 1,212 posts over 5 years .

:blowme:


----------



## Robbie

monsterballs said:


> 4 likes... in 1,212 posts over 5 years .
> 
> :blowme:


In his defence there were no "likes" back before he started posting again. When I came back after not posting for a few years last year I had 0 likes too.


----------



## defdaz

No regrets, no regrets. No point in crying over yesterday.


----------



## chickenlegs

Epic


----------



## 1010AD

looking at this pic I can see why he wants to go coz he's doing this years dancing on ice

nice to see you was a member Corey Feldman


----------



## huge monguss

Should swap accounts with me so I can be in the gold crew! I will even post some picks of my dodgy hair cuts from over the years :lol:


----------



## lxm

Oh god!

Pics!


----------



## lumix

lxm said:


> Oh god!
> 
> Pics!


Yes, it's marvelous isn't it! :w00t:


----------



## bartonz20let

Daps, i thought we were having a face off, me on protein and fat you on fruit and veg?

Don't go just cuz we wound you up today....


----------



## Space.Docker

lxm said:


> LOL
> 
> Lemme guess.... You dont agree with keto ?


LOL!!!!! Or dirty roiders


----------



## Milky

Who is this person ?


----------



## Muscle

Milky said:


> Who is this person ?


I'm not sure mate but hes just rude to everyone.


----------



## Uk_mb

Milky said:


> Who is this person ?


nobody


----------



## Milky

Muscle said:


> I'm not sure mate but hes just rude to everyone.


I must have been lucky to have never suffered his wrath then.... pretty glad TBH, he looks a right unit, he could kick my as* !!


----------



## Uk_mb

Milky said:


> I must have been lucky to have never suffered his wrath then.... pretty glad TBH, he looks a right unit, he could kick my as* !!


 :2guns:


----------



## flinty90

oh i hate it when people leave :crying:

i will have to neg him just for getting me that upset i turn my nose up at my daughters gorgeous looking quiche ..

Dapps i hate you now !!!


----------



## Uk_mb

ALL THATS NEEDED ON THIS THREAD NOW IS BREDA !!


----------



## 3752

I will ban you later but your posts will still stand......


----------



## Muscle

He is against Protein, AAS, Keto diets and is on a bodybuilding forum? :lol:


----------



## Uk_mb

Pscarb said:


> I will ban you later but your posts will still stand......


 :crying:


----------



## flinty90

Pscarb said:


> I will ban you later but your posts will still stand......


can you Ban Toby1 aswell i heard he wants to delete his account :whistling:

oh and readyandwaiting wants to delete his aswell, honest he told me last night in my dream !!!


----------



## Milky

Muscle said:


> He is against Protein, AAS, Keto diets and is on a bodybuilding forum? :lol:


Is he ok with training do we know ?


----------



## Robbie

Awww you post 2008 guys don't remember DAPS. He knows how to make friends and influence people!


----------



## Space.Docker

Milky said:


> Is he ok with training do we know ?


#

Its touch n go


----------



## Queenie

he looks like more like a traveller than our johnny lee... x x


----------



## bartonz20let

Milky said:


> Is he ok with training do we know ?


Looking at the photos, i'd say hes against that too.


----------



## Space.Docker

bartonz20let said:


> Looking at the photos, i'd say hes against that too.


Unless he is training to be in a teen pop band


----------



## Milky

bartonz20let said:


> Looking at the photos, i'd say hes against that too.


Awwww man !

Very mean, true but very mean all the same.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

a gold member getting banned?

He obviously can't be giving good head to the mods


----------



## big steve

what did i miss??


----------



## Hendrix

You have ''potential'' mate, don't do it


----------



## Matt090

Been a long long time since he has posted i remember when i joined he was on all the time


----------



## Readyandwaiting

I don't get it... why does he want his account terminated and why has he got so many negs?


----------



## Milky

Readyandwaiting said:


> I don't get it... why does he want his account terminated and why has he got so many negs?


God knows, l have mever heard of him till today.


----------



## Matt090

Robbie said:


> Awww you post 2008 guys don't remember DAPS. He knows how to make friends and influence people!


he always had mad confrontational theorys lol


----------



## c2c

can i have some negs please, green bars are so last year.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

matokane said:


> he always had mad confrontational theorys lol


awesome, like what? Got any links?


----------



## Fat

matokane said:


> he always had mad confrontational theorys lol


Lets hear them!! 



Readyandwaiting said:


> I don't get it... why does he want his account terminated and why has he got so many negs?


Toby1 negged him :crying:


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Fat said:


> *Lets hear them!!*
> 
> Lets......


----------



## Milky

c2c said:


> can i have some negs please, green bars are so last year.


Oooooooh one bar out !!

:lol:


----------



## jamiedilk

lol i neg repped u and turned it red brilliant



c2c said:


> can i have some negs please, green bars are so last year.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Milky said:


> Oooooooh one bar out !!
> 
> :lol:


I gave him what he asked for.... lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting

MacUK said:


> I read most threads but never heard of this guy does he compete he's in great condition rumour has it *he beat pscarb last year.*...


Noooooooooo wonder he has so many negs!!


----------



## bally

Fat said:


> Is this Daps?


WTF


----------



## Matt090

i remember reading loads of stupid stuff he got involved with every thread with a high oppinion it was just funny stupid $hit

can any one remember one about bank notes and stuff its like he went so far out of his way to try and prove somthing that never had any real connection with him.

this was say 2008 or even 07 so i cant remember that much he just gave me the impression that he would sit down for a whole night researching any topic just to try and seem clever but it always came out wrong lol


----------



## Matt090

HAHA yep thats him


----------



## Craig660

HAHAH I remember daps, used to run this board back in the day


----------



## Muscle

I bet he is reading all this :crying:


----------



## Muscle

Craig660 said:


> HAHAH I remember daps, used to run this board back in the day


Explain


----------



## Craig660

I think its milky's son , thats why he pretending he doesn't know who he is


----------



## Milky

Craig660 said:


> I think its milky's son , thats why he pretending he doesn't know who he is


If he was he would get a slap !!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Milky said:


> If he was he would get a slap !!


Congratulations Milky, I never knew you had a son...

Is he single?


----------



## jamiedilk

wonder what this guy is doing reading all these posts!! probably sat with a bottle of dbol waiting to od!! u mean bastards lol


----------



## Milky

Readyandwaiting said:


> Congratulations Milky, I never knew you had a son...
> 
> Is he single?


I do have a beautiful son mate yes, Thomas he is called, not seen him for iver a yr now, breaks my heart TBH, he is 10 yrs old.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Milky said:


> I do have a beautiful son mate yes, Thomas he is called, not seen him for iver a yr now, breaks my heart TBH, he is 10 yrs old.


woah now, I didn't mean your real son just this guy I thought it was a joke but now you've just made me sad


----------



## Fullhouse

Who is this guy? Should I know him?


----------



## Milky

Readyandwaiting said:


> woah now, I didn't mean your real son just this guy I thought it was a joke but now you've just made me sad


Sorry mate, just remimded me thats all, no harm done.


----------



## Milky

Fullhouse said:


> Who is this guy? Should I know him?


I really cant believe me and Billy Ray Cyrus have never locked horns, he seems right up my street TBH.


----------



## Fat

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/daps/


----------



## Fullhouse

Milky said:


> I really cant believe me and Billy Ray Cyrus have never locked horns, he seems right up my street TBH.


lol so are you gonna talk him out of leaving and keep him as some sort of pet?


----------



## Milky

Fullhouse said:


> lol so are you gonna talk him out of leaving and keep him as some sort of pet?


I cant mate, have you seen his mullet ??

:lol:


----------



## Fullhouse

Fat said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/daps/


Bit of a lone wolf lol, a gold member with 1 friend


----------



## Uk_mb

Milky said:


> I cant mate, have you seen his mullet ??
> 
> :lol:


That's not a mullet.

That's cool :lol:


----------



## Fullhouse

Milky said:


> I cant mate, have you seen his mullet ??
> 
> :lol:


You could scalp him and keep it as a trophy


----------



## Inapsine

Ive missed Alot here, i know the guy put up some topless photos 4+ years ago. But 1 whys he back, 2 why all the abuse and 3 whys he going lol, and 4 has he had his hair cut since then?


----------



## chickenlegs

Milky said:


> I do have a beautiful son mate yes, Thomas he is called, not seen him for iver a yr now, breaks my heart TBH, he is 10 yrs old.


 Keep fighting for him man, he's missing out on alot not having his father in his life.


----------



## Milky

Fullhouse said:


> You could scalp him and keep it as a trophy


Now this idea l like !!!


----------



## Fat

What did he do for his huge traps? :whistling:


----------



## madmuscles

What's worrying is that in the mullet picture under inspection it appears that he has his left nipple pierced.

What worries me more is why did i notice this?


----------



## Fullhouse

Milky said:


> Now this idea l like !!!


Maybe make a nice hat kinda like davy crockett


----------



## Milky

madmuscles said:


> What's worrying is that in the mullet picture under inspection it appears that he has his left nipple pierced.
> 
> What worries me more is why did i notice this?


Have you met Fat mate ??


----------



## Uk_mb

madmuscles said:


> What's worrying is that in the mullet picture under inspection it appears that he has his left nipple pierced.
> 
> What worries me more is why did i notice this?


What worries me more is why I have this saved as a screensaver... Fats idea :lol:


----------



## Fat




----------



## lumix

Fat said:


> What did he do for his huge traps? :whistling:


leafy greens and cucumber apparently lol


----------



## Speedway

I have not got photoshop at the moment, its on my other lappy which is broken but when I sort it out I could have a bit of fun with those pics :lol:

This site is brutal if you say the wrong things, evil cvnts :lol:


----------



## chambers9k

I normally try and stick up for the little guy but...

I just can't justify it after those pics


----------



## milzy

I'm absolutely ****ing myself over this thread!! What a guy! Just because his mum told him to always eat his greens, don't hate him. lol lol.


----------



## Fullhouse

chambers9k said:


> I normally try and stick up for the little guy but...
> 
> I just can't justify it after those pics


Birds of a feather and all that lol


----------



## defdaz

hendrix said:


> You have ''potential'' mate, don't do it


Gutted that thread got deleted 

Happy memories...

http://www.bannedinhollywood.com/potential-has-been-achieved-2/


----------



## Uk_mb

defdaz said:


> Gutted that thread got deleted
> 
> Happy memories...
> 
> http://www.bannedinhollywood.com/potential-has-been-achieved-2/


Lmaoooooo


----------



## Milky

chambers9k said:


> I normally try and stick up for the little guy but...
> 
> I just can't justify it after those pics


Do you have the same Barber ?


----------



## chambers9k

Milky said:


> Do you have the same Barber ?


He's my love child.

With Robbie Savage


----------



## Fat

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161886-does-really-work.html

or

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/161805-hercules-fancy-dress-d.html


----------



## Uk_mb

This thread reminds me of noCarbs 

Poor guy :bounce:


----------



## bartonz20let

Inapsine said:


> Ive missed Alot here, i know the guy put up some topless photos 4+ years ago. But 1 whys he back, 2 why all the abuse and 3 whys he going lol, and 4 has he had his hair cut since then?


1 He is on a mission to get everyone eating 5 a day.

2 Cuz he's a bit of moron

3 Cuz he had a bit of a boo - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161668-my-diet-ok-cutting.html

4 I wouldn't if my hair was so cool


----------



## DiamondDixie

Rambo.


----------



## Fullhouse

here he is 4 years after the first pics


----------



## lumix

DiamondDixie said:


> Rambo.
> 
> View attachment 71741


Class lol!


----------



## bartonz20let

Fullhouse said:


> View attachment 71740
> 
> 
> here he is 4 years after the first pics


Quality


----------



## Uk_mb

Also found his dating profile. Read his info... Intresting to say the least

http://www.ratemymullet.com/show.php?typ=sm


----------



## Fat

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/26836-daps-new-look-post345664.html?highlight=#post345664


----------



## DiamondDixie

A55 bandit with a ponytail. If he spent as time training as he did daydreaming of nob he'd be a beast. well a 12stone beast anyway


----------



## flinty90

c2c said:


> can i have some negs please, green bars are so last year.


just power negged you mate X


----------



## lumix

Fat said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/26836-daps-new-look-post345664.html?highlight=#post345664


Haha, he was even been destroyed back in 2007 lol

What a legend

DaPs pleeaase don't go!!!:sad:


----------



## Fat

lollllllll he has Facebook


----------



## Robbie

Fat said:


> lollllllll he has Facebook


LINK!!


----------



## lumix

Robbie said:


> LINK!!


x 2 !!!


----------



## Milky

Fat said:


> lollllllll he has Facebook


And may god have mercy on his soul...


----------



## lumix

You know what it is, I had loads of stuff to do today, but all I've done is spend all afternoon on the laptop taking the psis out of some poor vegetarian skinny fcuker I've never met.

I think I'm the one with issues lol


----------



## Fat

I'm not going to let everyone terrorise him on Facebook. Thats my job :thumb:


----------



## defdaz




----------



## lumix

Fat said:


> I'm not going to let everyone terrorise him on Facebook. Thats my job :thumb:


Good man.

I think taking it off this board would be a little harsh.

We're only having a bit of banter, hopefully DaPs will be back soon to tell us all what a bunch of prciks we are lol


----------



## Fat

defdaz said:


>


I'm going to tag him on Facebook with that :lol:


----------



## Robbie

Fat said:


> I'm going to tag him on Facebook with that :lol:


Are you friends??


----------



## Milky

Fat said:


> I'm going to tag him on Facebook with that :lol:


Awww come on, thats far too cool..... do it with those 118 blokes or something.


----------



## lumix

defdaz said:


>


Superb!

repped!!!!


----------



## Fat

Robbie said:


> Are you friends??


Yes 'Friends' on Facebook but I don't know the idiot. He accepted me 8 minutes ago :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Might be a long shot but who remembers the eddie murphy film 'The Golden Daps'??


----------



## Robbie

Fat said:


> Yes 'Friends' on Facebook but I don't know the idiot. He accepted me 8 minutes ago :lol:


Hook me up!


----------



## Fullhouse

Fat said:


> Yes 'Friends' on Facebook but I don't know the idiot. He accepted me 8 minutes ago :lol:


 you have been friends for years lol


----------



## lumix

defdaz said:


> Might be a long shot but who remembers the eddie murphy film 'The Golden Daps'??


Lol, just lol!


----------



## Fat

Fullhouse said:


> View attachment 71743
> you have been friends for years lol


ffs it was just one night! :whistling:



Robbie said:


> Hook me up!


Just use google and you will find it!!


----------



## defdaz

Has Daps got potential?!


----------



## Guest




----------



## defdaz

LOL!!


----------



## lumix

Dave said:


>


I laughed so much I actually spat some of my dinner out! :lol:


----------



## Robbie

Fat said:


> ffs it was just one night! :whistling:
> 
> Just use google and you will find it!!


eye iz far 2 fik


----------



## broch316

this thread has made me chuckle for the last ten minutes poor guy haha .. terminator pic is quality:thumb:


----------



## Muscle

LOL


----------



## Space.Docker

The bald pic makes him look like that guy from the crystal maze! Lol


----------



## defdaz

Dapsy!


----------



## Uk_mb

defdaz said:


> Dapsy!


Hahahaha quality !!


----------



## Milky

Can you imagine a new member reading this..... he would think " fu*k that for a lark joining them tw*ts " :lol:


----------



## lumix

Milky said:


> Can you imagine a new member reading this..... he would think " fu*k that for a lark joining them tw*ts " :lol:


Yeah, was just thinking that.

Perhaps we should put a disclaimer on all of our posts saying something like ** Please note, this will only happen if you act like a total cnut**


----------



## Fullhouse

Milky said:


> Can you imagine a new member reading this..... he would think " fu*k that for a lark joining them tw*ts " :lol:


Exectly what ya want of they ae losers like this


----------



## defdaz

Space.Docker said:


> The bald pic makes him look like that guy from the crystal maze! Lol


lol!


----------



## Space.Docker

Maybe newer members should be forced to read this thread so they know what happens if you come on acting billy big time


----------



## Space.Docker

defdaz said:


> lol!


Hahahahahaha hahahaha fcking LOL reps my man!


----------



## Space.Docker

I can't stop laughing at that pic. It's uncanny!


----------



## Speedway

defdaz said:


> lol!


Here we go :lol: love it.


----------



## defdaz




----------



## defdaz

I'm feeling a bit bad now...


----------



## lumix

Space.Docker said:


> I can't stop laughing at that pic. It's uncanny!


+ 2

Defdaz has some skills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Space.Docker

defdaz said:


> I'm feeling a bit bad now...


I thought I was feeling bad. Turns out it was just a fart


----------



## Fat

Defdaz check your PM's :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Fat said:


> Defdaz check your PM's :lol:


You sick sick man. :lol:


----------



## Fat

defdaz said:


> You sick sick man. :lol:


C'mon man edit it! you can use the blur tool :lol:


----------



## lumix

defdaz said:


> You sick sick man. :lol:


Oh, please share guys...


----------



## defdaz

Space.Docker said:


> I thought I was feeling bad. Turns out it was just a fart


I improved your avatar for you space.docker


----------



## Hendrix

defdaz said:


> lol!


You have 2 minutes to find all the crystals, if you fail there will be an automatic lock-in, and your account will be deleted!!


----------



## Andy Dee

Hey DapS, before you depart from the forum........

GIMME a high-Six http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/28104-if-your-cousin-hot-would-you-her.html


----------



## Guest

this thread has made me laugh sooo much :thumb:


----------



## Kennyken

Lol you lot are a bunch of cu*ts but best thread this evening.

I've only talked to him once. When I advised him not to drink soya milk for muscle gains.

Didn't take it lightly by replying to me- "Good luck with that"

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uk_mb

Kennyken said:


> Lol you lot are a bunch of cu*ts but best thread this evening.
> 
> I've only talked to him once. When I advised him not to drink soya milk for muscle gains.
> 
> Didn't take it lightly by replying to me- "Good luck with that"
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


Guys a tit !

Cool fro tho


----------



## Guest

ive never heard of him till today, those pics with a headband really him? mother****er thinks hes ronaldo haha


----------



## JS95

defdaz said:


> Dapsy!


You should do a Dapsy Duck, for the banter :')


----------



## Uk_mb

Yep. Really him :lol:

For some reason he introduced himself in a thread with those pics lmao.

Dude thort it was facebook


----------



## Guest

u mean he thought it was homodating.com


----------



## mikemull

Just been looking at some of his posts as I didn't have a clue who he was. All I can say is why wasn't he terminated sooner?


----------



## Lorian

If you want your account deleted, use the *Contact Us* link at the bottom and Katy will discuss it with you.


----------

